# Cheltenham Waterworks



## ricasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Usual story,driven past a thousand times, finally had some time on my hands so I thought id check it out.its located on the A40 at Dowdswell,just below the old resovoir (only used these days for flood relief) Im pretty sure its the old filtration and chlorination plant, unfortunatly I couldnt get into the main building so I just teased myself with thoughts of big ol' engines and pumps, ah well.











































inside one of the small buildings


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent shots Ricasso. I have wanted to see a Waterworks for some time.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Excellent shots Ricasso. I have wanted to see a Waterworks for some time.



thanks Shucky, I knew the building was there and that it was something to do with the Resi,but I didnt know about the filtration beds ect, its separated from the road by a wall.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting place mate, I love that big wheel sticking out of the ground!


----------



## goodeavens (Mar 31, 2009)

Very interesting ricasso  nice gate, great plaque


----------



## herts digger (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice one mate,what do you rekon the machine on wheels is?a pump ?,bit worrying seeing those life preservers lying empty on the floor,not another Mary Celeste,lovely building though,cracking brick and stonework,have the frogs stopped crossing the main road yet?????,see ya.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 31, 2009)

herts digger said:


> Nice one mate,what do you rekon the machine on wheels is?a pump ?,bit worrying seeing those life preservers lying empty on the floor,not another Mary Celeste,lovely building though,cracking brick and stonework,have the frogs stopped crossing the main road yet?????,see ya.



Now then you, the pump has an integral Leccy motor on it,although there was a big ol' starting handle on top of it ? as big as me old lister handle, frogs and toad doing the old suicide thing on the A40 probably as they have done for the last 90 years or so, tryin' to get to the reservoir,they never learn!


----------



## herts digger (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought they had put special crossing tunnels in for them,perhaps the answer is to put the signs up in French,then they might be able to understand them,I can bring some frogspawn down with me if you like,to replace some of them,over.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooh, this is really nice. Love the rusty wheel and the 'christmas tree plantation' in one of the beds. 
Fab gate too. Altogether a delightful explore.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Water Works.*

Some interesting pics there, plus super building.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, this is really nice. Love the rusty wheel and the 'christmas tree plantation' in one of the beds.
> Fab gate too. Altogether a delightful explore.



Talking of Christmas trees, just over the wall from the waterworks is a company that builds telecoms masts, check out the next photo, the 'pine tree' is actually a mast in disguise!.
to tell you the truth it looks so false it wouldnt fool anyone!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2009)

ricasso said:


> ...the 'pine tree' is actually a mast in disguise!.
> to tell you the truth it looks so false it wouldnt fool anyone!



 It even looks embarrassed! Top branches flung up as if to say 'look what they did to me!' Bottom branches hanging down in shame.


----------



## herts digger (Mar 31, 2009)

Dont think it would do your chainsaw much good mate,and it wouldn't bloody burn anyhooooooo.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> It even looks embarrassed! Top branches flung up as if to say 'look what they did to me!' Bottom branches hanging down in shame.



I'll never look at it the same again!, reckon I'll always smile to my self and think of your comment.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 31, 2009)

herts digger said:


> Dont think it would do your chainsaw much good mate,and it wouldn't bloody burn anyhooooooo.



Diskcutter Dude, Diskcutter! thats the answer


----------



## herts digger (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok,so what would you use to split it into logs,a gas axe?


----------



## ricasso (Apr 1, 2009)

herts digger said:


> Ok,so what would you use to split it into logs,a gas axe?



Nah, id use an apprentice!, nighty night


----------

